# Aluminum Dutch Ovens



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So I've been thinking about picking up one of these. I like the fact that they don't rust, and are light weight. Has anyone ever used these? I've only watched them get used once or twice, but they seemed like a pretty slick way of doing things. What's your thoughts on this?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have also been looking at these. They seem pretty nice if you can get over the price *\-\* . I wouldnt think that aluminum would heat up as evenly as cast iron, but who knows.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I know in our inside kitchen, aluminum heats up very fast, but also cools fast. It heats up too fast for me - I like the slower part of the cast iron. Its funny - when given the choice, I ALWAYS use cast iron over aluminum. Just easier to control for me. And not all that hard to care for really. Aside from the weight thing, I see no advantage. And if I'm dutch-oven cooking, weight on the pot isn't an issue. Its not like I'm going to backpack one into the back country.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The aluminum one's will oxidize as well, It's just white instead of orange, and may give you Alzheimer's. (The last part is speculation.)

Like Gary said, aluminum is hard to control, it's like an electric stove compared to gas. I would think that rapid heat fluctuation, especially in the right heat situation, like cooking in a fire pit, would cause them to warp over time.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

just be careful not to burn up the aluminum dutch oven. How do you clean and season it?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

you wash it in soap and water like any pan...i use Alum. for my desserts, and some ribs....they are alot easier to pack into a remote location, but if I can get my truck in, I always use the cast dutch to do the main meals...


----------

